# Is this really the "right way to do it"?



## saculver (3 mo ago)

Hello,

I recently had a new roof put on my home in Phoenix. I had a few minor nits that they corrected but there is one issue that's bothering me. The owner of the roofing contractor has told me that what they did is the "right way to do it".

The problem is with the diagonal trim piece in the center of the first image. It appears to me that the tiles above that trim piece were cut too short; they no longer extend past the trim. The valley in the tile that's above that trim piece is below the level of the trim piece and funnels the rain down behind it.

They did this on both sides of the roof over the sliding glass door, so I have this issue in two spots.

Is this really the "right way to do it"?

Thank you in advance for any comments & suggestions!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm not a tile guy, but I can give you a link to another forum that has a couple of tile pro's on it. One of whom I think is in your area I think, SW or Cali?


----------



## saculver (3 mo ago)

I'm sorry if my original post wasn't clear. My concern is that because of the way the tile is cut short (with no overhang) that all of the rainwater coming off the roof at that point gets funneled in behind the trim pieces (instead of flowing straight to the ground).

I'm concerned that this will lead to water damage problems. Is this a valid concern?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Could be, but like I said, I'm not a tile roof guy. Ask this guy; https://talkroofing.com/u/tileman/summary


----------



## saculver (3 mo ago)

Thanks, I will check that out.

If anyone else has any comments or suggestions regarding my question, please post them here - thanks!


----------



## jared.higgins.irg (3 mo ago)

Most certainly cut tiles too short. Metal edge looks terrible as well. They just left the corner open, no pop rivets or anything.


----------



## saculver (3 mo ago)

Hi roofermann,

Thank you very much for your comments!


----------



## Coinmls (9 mo ago)

I'm in Phoenix and I'm not a roofer but I did have a problem with my roof at a location like this on a home I used to own. There was no metal drip edge because it was done in the 90's before that was standard but I don't think that changes anything. Aesthetically there is no good way to do these corners. I think that the way they did it is fine.


----------



## saculver (3 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply. 

I don't know how much this implementation could lead to rot/mold but I'm definitely concerned about the fact that rainwater is being channeled underneath the tile and behind the metal trim pieces.


----------

